# Sweet Tea in a Mr. Coffee Iced Tea Maker



## WDWLVR

Fell in love with sweet tea when we were in Florida last week.  We have a Mr. Coffee Iced Tea Maker we got as a gift years ago.  I can't seem to find any good recipes (how much tea to how much sugar).  Anyone have one?


----------



## Disneyaholic

I have tried making sweet tea in our Mr. Coffee Iced Tea maker and ended up with a bunch of undissolved sugar in the basket.   

Since DH loves sweet tea and I prefer unsweetened, I make a simple syrup by dissolving sugar in hot water -- I usually just microwave it to make sure all the sugar dissolves.  He adds the syrup to his tea and I leave mine alone.  I would imagine that this could work with the whole pitcher of tea just as easily.  

I think how much you add depends on your personal preference -- trial and error is probably the best way to find out.  

Good luck!


----------



## arminnie

This isn't for a tea maker but here's a recipe:

Sweet Tea
3 family-size tea bags
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1 to 1 1/3 cups granulated sugar

Bring 4 cups of water to a boil. Add a pinch of baking soda to the water and add tea bags. Remove from heat, add sugar and cover. Allow to sit for at least 10 to 15 minutes. Pour into a gallon pitcher, then fill with cold water. Refrigerate.

The baking soda takes out the bitterness and darkens the tea. It does not change the taste.

Basically it's 1 cup of sugar to a gallon of tea.  I've never used the baking soda but might try it.  Just be sure to melt the sugar with the hot tea before you dilute it.  It's also a matter of taste as to how sweet you like it.


----------



## kellyb2000

I have the iced tea maker and for 3 quarts, I use anywhere from  cup to a cup and a half of sugar ( I try not to use the whole cup and a half but it's just so good!)  I know this defeats the purpose of the "iced" tea maker but I don't put ice in it while it's brewing.  I just let it brew, stir my sugar into it during the process (which makes it dissolve since it's hot) and then when it's through I add cold water to just under the top of the pitcher.  No, it doesn't make it cold enough to drink, but you can put a lot of ice in a glass and get your "ice cold tea"


----------



## WDWLVR

Thanks!  It worked out great.  We did have a lot of undisolved sugar in the basket, but I just dumped it in the tea and stirred it up.


----------



## Mom2Em

My friend makes the best sweet tea in her Iced Tea Maker... she uses these little sweet pellets (for lack of a better word)... I would think anything like those would work... plus no undissolved sugar... they come in a green bottle and her mother, who is diabetic, first found them in FL... unfortunately, I do not know their name... Any familiar with something like this?


----------



## Jackie H.

I do this all the time.  (I'm Southern, we would all die without sweet tea.....)

I just put a cup of sugar over the ice.  So in my pitcher is the ice and sugar.  I pour the water in the top; tea bag in the drain.  Let it run like normally.

Then the water runs through and MOST of the sugar dissolves.  After it is finished making, I just stir the tea and the remainder of the sugar dissolves.  Very easy and no sugar in the drain.


----------



## stitch79

I guess I'm confused at the need for an iced tea maker....isn't it just as easy to make a pitcher of tea on your own?  Granted, I've done this all my life, but I don't understand why you would spend money on something to do it for you.   I'm lost!


----------



## happylady

> _Originally posted by stitch79 _
> *I guess I'm confused at the need for an iced tea maker....isn't it just as easy to make a pitcher of tea on your own?  Granted, I've done this all my life, but I don't understand why you would spend money on something to do it for you.   I'm lost!  *



My husband bought a Mr. Coffee ice tea maker a few years ago and we use it two three times a month.  He just thought it was easier than the way his Mom taught him, using a pan to brew the tea on the stove.  As a "Northerner", I've learned over the years to NEVER discuss or question sweet tea with a Southerner. It's the National drink of the South. LOL


----------



## stitch79

Too true happylady.  Although it is getting harder to find in FL.  Most restaurants have the "from the fountain" sweet tea instead of brewed - yick!

Its just easier to make it at home


----------



## TN Traveler

I guess everyone has their own preference for iced tea but I've never used a Mr. Coffee Maker.  My Mom has one and has used it a few times when we come over for dinner.  I don't think the tea is as good as mine.  I have a pan that is 40 million years old (just looks it!!) I fill it to the ridge of the pan and when it boils I add 2 family size bags of regular tea and then 2 family size bags of decaf.   DH can't handle all the caffeine.  After it has steeped an hour I put 2 scoops (2 C) of sugar into a large Rubbermaid gallon size tea jug and add water while I stir.  It's best if the tea is still hot so it'll melt the sugar.  Occasionally I'll add a couple of scoops of Country Time lemonade for a little kick.  Everyone tells me my tea is really good altho it is a little sweet and strong.  Just tell them I like my tea like I like my man........sweet, strong and just a little sassy (the lemon)!!!    My grandmother used to make tea so sweet it was like drinking syrup.  
Has anyone ever had Fruit Tea?  It's awesome if you get it made right.  Being from TN we drink alot of tea.  We got through a gallon jug a day in the summer!!  YUM!!!


----------



## kellyb2000

> a "Northerner", I've learned over the years to NEVER discuss or question sweet tea with a Southerner.


----------



## heathrow42

Growing up my Granny used to make tea by setting it in a jar on the porch.   It has been many many years...  but I am really sure about this.   I have no idea what she used.. but I clearly remember the jar   Am i the only one?  I'll have to see if anyone else in our family remembers. 

   btw, thanks for all the recipes... one of my closest friends is from georgia, and I think I will make her a pitcher of sweet tea next time she stops by.  Any advice on what type of tea to use?  Any particular brand, bagged or fresh?

 Thanks,
--heather


----------



## arminnie

> _Originally posted by heathrow42 _
> *Growing up my Granny used to make tea by setting it in a jar on the porch.    *



It's called sun tea - you put the jar with the water and tea outside (kept from heating up the kitchen back in the days before a/c. ) It's still used by many people.  Some say the tea is less prone to be bitter.

I'm very, very picky about my tea when brewing it for a cup of tea.  I  prefer loose tea and have preferences as to the blend, etc. 

But for iced tea - tea bags are just fine and even preferred by many.  The large quart sized ones are easier to use.  Tetley's is a favorite of many but I find Lipton's to be just fine too.

I find sweet tea to be a little less common these days because so many people prefer to use a sugar substitute.


----------



## Hazeleyes358

WDWLVR said:


> Fell in love with sweet tea when we were in Florida last week.  We have a Mr. Coffee Iced Tea Maker we got as a gift years ago.  I can't seem to find any good recipes (how much tea to how much sugar).  Anyone have one?


----------



## Hazeleyes358

I fill the pitcher with water to the fill line pour into the unit next add ice up to the ice line next pour sugar, I use 3/4 cup, Over the ice, next place the basket into the pitcher and place 4 family size tea bags in it put the lid on and start the brewer.


----------

